# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Thái Lan - du lich thai lan

## thietht

*Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về du lịch Thái Lan - du lich Thai Lan:*

Nói đến Thái Lan là nói đến một vương quốc với những ngôi đền biểu trưng cho nền văn hóa nông nghiệp - Phật giáo. 

Một làng quê bình dị, những bãi biển nóng bỏng với  làn nước biển trong lành một màu xanh ngọc biếc, những bãi cát trắng trải dài, những con phố hối hả xen lẫn đó là những khu chợ đầy sức sống, cuộc sống về đêm nhiều mầu sắc… đó chính là những lí do dễ nhận thấy tại sao Thái Lan trở thành một trong những điểm đến du lịch hấp dẫn nhiều trái tim trẻ yêu thích phiêu lưu và khám phá đến vậy.



Cung điện Hoàng gia.
Mời bạn cùng Didau.org lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Thái Lan để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.

*Thời điểm thích hợp đi du lịch Thái Lan*

Thái Lan có khí hậu nhiệt đới gió mùa và có 4 mùa rõ rệt : Mùa khô kéo dài từ tháng 1 đến tháng 2, Mùa nóng từ tháng 3 đến tháng 5, mùa mưa từ tháng 6 đến tháng 10, mùa mát từ tháng 11 đến tháng 12. Trong đó mưa nhiều nhất (90%) xảy ra vào mùa mưa. Nhiệt độ trung bình của thời tiết Thái Lan cao hơn Việt Nam, nhiệt độ thường từ 32 độ C vào tháng 12 và lên tới 35 độ C vào tháng 4 hàng năm.

Thời điểm lí tưởng nhất để đến thăm Thái Lan là từ tháng 11 đến tháng 2 vì trong suốt những tháng này hầu như không có mưa và tiết trời không quá nóng. Đây cũng là thời điểm hay diễn ra nhiều hoạt động lễ hội đặc sắc. Nếu bạn thích tìm hiểu và tham dự lễ hội ở Thái Lan, hãy đi du lịch vào tháng 4 để được hòa mình vào không khí tưng bừng nhộn nhịp của lễ té nước Songkran, lễ hội lớn nhất trong năm diễn ra vào 13-15/4 để đón chào năm mới.

Nếu muốn thực hiện một chuyến du ngoạn ở các tỉnh miền núi phía Bắc, bạn có thề đi vào tháng 3 – 5, hoặc tháng 6 – 7, mùa này nhiệt độ trên núi khá ôn hòa và dễ chịu. Còn đối với khu vực miền trung và đông bắc Thái Lan, thời điểm này sẽ không thích hợp cho chuyến đi của bạn vì thời tiết sẽ rất nóng có thể lên tới 40oC.

Mùa du lịch cao điểm ở Thái Lan thường diễn ra từ tháng 11 đến cuối tháng 3, tháng 7 và tháng 8. Nếu không thích sự đông đúc mà muốn thưởng ngoạn những không gian yên tĩnh nơi đất Thái hay thuê phòng giảm giá, bạn nên chọn đi du lịch vào những tháng ít khách điển hình là tháng 4, 5, 6, 9, 10.

*Di chuyển* 

*Việt Nam - Thái Lan* 

Các bạn có thể đặt vé từ Sài Gòn hay Hà Nội của các hãng Air Asia, Nok Air. Giá vé khoảng từ 80-160 USD/người khứ hồi, tùy thời gian và tùy hãng. Lưu ý, đặt vé càng sớm giá càng rẻ và đặt vé online rẻ hơn đặt vé tại các đại lý. 

*Tại Thái Lan* 

Bạn có thể di chuyển từ sân bay Suvarnabhumi đến Bangkok bằng taxi (giá khoảng 350-450Bath); xe bus của sân bay, giá là 150B/người (xuống tầng 1, cửa số 8, bạn sẽ thấy dịch vụ này); xe bus công cộng (tầng 2, cửa số 3). Di chuyển tại Bangkok bằng xe taxi (chỉ đi khi xe có đồng hồ công tơ mét), tuk-tuk, xe ôm (nhớ trả giá trước khi đi). Di chuyển giữa các thành phố  là taxi đường dài, tuk-tuk, sỏng thẻo (giống xe lam ở Việt Nam). Khi đi phải trả giá, nên đi nhiều người chung xe để tránh lạc đường, trường hợp bị lạc thì đưa địa chỉ khách sạn mình ở để tài xế đưa về.

*Đi lại :*

 Các hãng hàng không bay từ Việt Nam đến Thái Lan

*Kinh nghiệm đi du lịch Thái Lan:*

Chia sẻ kinh nghiệm từ chuyến đi du lịch Thái Lan của mình

Bí kíp mua sắm tại 'mê cung' Chatuchak Thái Lan

Phuket: Ăn, chơi, bơi, lặn

Kinh nghiệm du lịch Thái Lan: Mấy điều cơ bản cần nhớ 

Đôi nét về văn hóa Thái Lan

Thời điểm đẹp nhất để tới Thái Lan

Đi " chợ trời" Thái Lan

Những điều cần biết khi đi du lịch Thái Lan 

20 việc bạn nên làm khi đi du lịch Thái Lan 

Lần đầu đến Bangkok 

Kinh nghiệm mua sắm ở Thái Lan

Địa chỉ mua sắm tại Thái Lan 

Du lịch tự túc ở Thái Lan

Kinh nghiệm du lịch Bangkok(Thái Lan): Đi lại, địa điểm, tất tần tật

Kinh nghiệm du lịch Chiang Mai(Thái Lan): Đi lại, địa điểm,...

Kinh nghiệm du lịch Phuket (Thái Lan): Đi lại, địa điểm,...



Kinh nghiệm du lịch Koh Samui (Thái Lan): Đi lại, địa điểm,..

Chú ý khi đi ăn ở Thái Lan

Tư vấn đi Phuket - hòn ngọc của Thái Lan

Cẩm nang ăn - chơi ở Phuket

----------


## thietht

*BANGKOK*
Chợ đêm Bangkok-thiên đường đồ đẹp giá rẻ

8 địa điểm mua sắm tuyệt vời ở Bangkok

Đền Wat Arun

7 ngôi chùa tuyệt đẹp không nên bỏ qua khi đến Bangkok

Bangkok lung linh hiện đại nhìn từ trên cao 

Hoàng cung Bangkok

Chùa Phật Ngọc ở Bangkok

Vườn thú Safari world

Nhà vườn Jim Thompson ở Thái Lan

Công viên Đại dương nước Siam 

Đường Khao san

Ngôi chùa Wat Ratchanaddaram

Bảo Tàng Hoàng Gia Thái Lan

Trại Cá Sấu Samutprakarn

10 biểu tượng của thủ đô Bangkok

Độc đáo những chiếc taxi sắc màu ở Bangkok
*PATTAYA*
Đi Pattaya xem xiếc voi 

Đến Thái Lan nên đến khu vui chơi Pattaya

Thăm trại rắn ở Thái Lan
*Khám phá các địa điểm du lịch khác của Thái Lan:*

Tham quan ngôi chùa trắng cổ quái nhất thế giới

Hòn đảo Koh Hingham - Lời nguyền trên bãi đá đen ở Thái Lan

Nơi Bác Hồ đã sống và làm việc khi ở Thái LanNgôi chùa độc đáo phong cách phim viễn tưởng

15 hoạt động không thể bỏ qua ở Thái Lan

48 giờ ở Chiang Mai

Những điểm tham quan, vui chơi hấp dẫn ở Phuket

Vịnh Maya - món quà ưu ái của tạo hóa 

*Chùa Uppatasanti kiệt tác mới của thủ đô mới*

Xanh mát khu vườn nhiệt đới Nong Nooch 

Những bãi biển đẹp của Thái Lan

Ai đến Thái cũng muốn thử Massage Thái

Công viên bướm ở Phuket

Phuket - Thiên đường miền nhiệt đới 

Đảo Koh Kret hấp dẫn ở Thái Lan 

Tới đền Theravada để... đùa với hổ

Đi spa ở Thái Lan

Cung điện Bang Pa in, Ayuthaya - cố đô của Thái Lan

Sân khấu Alangkarn 

Đảo San Hô (đảo Koh Larn) -  một trong những bãi biển nổi tiếng ở Thái Lan

Ngôi chùa bằng vỏ chai độc đáo ở Thái Lan

Thăm khu chợ nổi Damnoen Saduak ở Thái Lan

Chợ nổi Ratchaburi

Quần đảo Phi Phi - Vẻ đẹp quyến rũ 

Du lịch ở mảnh đất những cô gái cổ dài

Koh Samui - hòn ngọc mới của du lịch Thái Lan

Nhà hàng vắt vẻo trên cây ở Thái Lan 

Krabi - Viên ngọc bích của vùng biển Andaman

Điểm đến hấp dẫn ở Koh Samui 

Chanthaburi – Thành phố Ánh trăng 

Chatuchak – Địa Điểm Mua Sắm Lý Tưởng

Những hòn đảo ngọc tỏa sáng xứ chùa Vàng

Những kỳ quan hang động ở Thái Lan 

Đến Thái Lan chỉ để sờ 'chỗ ấy' của rắn

5 quán cafe xin xắn nên ghé chân ở BANGKOK

Thú vị thăm đảo "JAMES BOND" tại Thái Lan


*Lễ hội ở Thái Lan:*

Rợn người xem lễ hội ăn chay ở Phuket

Tết Songkran

----------


## thietht

Lần tới những 'thiên đường ăn vặt' ở Bangkok 

5 món ăn đáng thử của ẩm thực Thái Lan

Chao Wang: Món ăn độc đáo của Thái Lan

Ngây ngất món ngon đường phố Bangkok
Tuyệt ngon với các món cà ri Thái Lan

Những món ăn vặt lạ mắt ở Thái Lan 

Gỏi đu đủ Thái Lan lạ mà quen

Đặc trưng ẩm thực Thái Lan 

Đến Thái Lan ăn "trứng kiến" và các món lạ có 1 không 2

Trời thu ăn Tom Yam của người Thái

Khao-Chae, món ăn giải nhiệt ngày hè của Thái Lan

Cơm chiên Cari

Những món ăn Thái Lan đánh thức vị giác

6 món đặc sản Thái 'nặng mùi' nổi tiếng

Pad Thai

----------


## thietht

*Tổng hợp các tour du lịch Thái Lan - tour du lich Thai Lan của các công ty du lịch được giới thiệu trên DIDAU.ORG*

Hà Nội - Bangkok - Pattaya - Đảo San hô (bay HK Qatar) (5 ngày 4 đêm) - Giá 7.200.000 VNĐ/Khách

*Tour du lịch 30/4-1/5*: Hà Nội - Thái Lan ( BANGKOK - PATTAYA ) - Hà Nội (5 ngày 4 đêm) - Giá 10.689.000 VNĐ/Khách

*Tour du lịch 30/4-1/5*: HCM - THÁI LAN( BANGKOK – PATTAYA- BAYOK 88 TẦNG) - HCM (6 ngày 5 đêm) - Giá 8.715.000VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Bangkok – Phuket – Bangkok – Hà Nội (4 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá 13.950.000 VNĐ/Khách

HCM - Bangkok - Pattaya - HCM (6 ngày 5 đêm) - Giá 6.790.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tp.Hồ Chí Minh - Bangkok - Pattaya - Bangkok - Tp Hồ Chí Minh (6 ngày 5 đêm) - Giá 7.700.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tp.Hồ Chí Minh - Bangkok - Pattaya - Bangkok - Tp Hồ Chí Minh (6 ngày 5 đêm) - Giá 6.909.0000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Bangkok - Pattaya - Bangkok- Hà Nội (5 ngày 4 đêm) - Giá 7.450.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tp.Hồ Chí Minh - Bangkok - Sriracha - Pattaya - Bangkok - Tp.Hồ Chí Minh (6 ngày 5 đêm)- Giá 7.220.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Bangkok - Pattaya - Bangkok - Hà Nội (5 ngày 4 đêm) - Giá 359 USD/Khách

Hà Nội - Bangkok - Pattaya - Bangkok - Hà Nội (5 ngày 4 đêm) - Giá 399 USD/Khách

Hà Nội - Bangkok - Pattaya - Bangkok - Hà Nội(5 ngày 4 đêm)- Giá 349 USD/Khách

Hà Nội - Bangkok - Pattaya - Bangkok - Hà Nội(5 ngày 4 đêm) - Giá 7.990.000 VNĐ/Khách

----------


## hangnt

- Vẻ đẹp Chiang Mai (Thái Lan) - Ve dep Chiang Mai

----------


## thietht

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Thái Lan

----------


## thietht

Khách sạn Lub d Bangkok Silom

Khách sạn Hilton Pattaya

Villa Thongbura Hotel (3 sao) 

Baan Laimai Beach Resort

----------


## thietht

Nhà hàng ẩm thực cung đình Thái Bussaracum

Nhà hàng Khun Benz - Nhà hàng vắt vẻo trên cây ở Thái Lan

Nhà hàng ngoài trời ở Thái Lan

Kinnaree Gourmet Thai Restaurant (Bangkok)

Nhà hàng L’Appart (Bangkok)

----------

